# Same sh!t, different day ...



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Yep, typical. Other trades not doing their jobs right. Marble guy decided to modify a plumbing fixture instead of doing his job. Sent a nice text to the gc. Made them get a new sink and cut the holes. Nice to see it actually got done right. I think this company isn't going to last.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Same house, different area, same old mistakes.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

chonkie said:


> Same house, different area, same old mistakes.


They do get a cut sheet for the faucet, yes? I never cease to be amazed at the laziness of the other trades! People wonder why we charge what we do......it's because we have to think for, babysit & work around every other stinking trade that touches a project.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I've run into a few granite guys who miscut the holes to close to the bowl. It's even worse when it's the kohler faucets with the more oval nuts


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i am shaking my head at the countertop guys and the expensive tops with a $60 mustee sink.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

paultheplumber1 said:


> I've run into a few granite guys who miscut the holes to close to the bowl. It's even worse when it's the kohler faucets with the more oval nuts


It's happened to my jobs so many times I don't even stop to say hi, I head straight for the faucet holes. I know good and well they aren't drilled right.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> It's happened to my jobs so many times I don't even stop to say hi, I head straight for the faucet holes. I know good and well they aren't drilled right.


Good, it's not just me. Although most times they are drilled "right enough", it seems there is always one they drilled really wrong.

I'm talking to the gc and the boss to see if I can drill all the holes for lavs/kitchen/utility so we can up the bill and deal with fewer issues. I have already been drilling all of the master tub faucet holes for the past decade or so.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

How about when they drill the granite for kitchen sinks without bothering to remove the plywood below? Or they drill through both the stone and the plywood, which is even worse. Both scenarios are fixable, but I refuse to do anything more than explain how to do so. I've got better things to do then spend a half hour on my back eating plywood dust. What really yanks my chain is to have this happen again and again with the same people.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Ah, I wonder what went through the mind of the tile guy when this happened. "Aww man, phuck it, they will never notice. I'll just make sure there's enough space to grout it in too." 

And the last pic, "I hope the hole doesn't need to be somewhat close to that nipple, because I'm not recutting that tile unless they complain."

Guess who complained.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

chonkie said:


> Ah, I wonder what went through the mind of the tile guy when this happened. "Aww man, phuck it, they will never notice. I'll just make sure there's enough space to grout it in too."
> 
> And the last pic, "I hope the hole doesn't need to be somewhat close to that nipple, because I'm not recutting that tile unless they complain."
> 
> Guess who complained.



that is nothing a little caulking wont hide.....:laughing:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> that is nothing a little caulking wont hide.....:laughing:


I'll use a bunch of clear ... haha!


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

chonkie said:


> Ah, I wonder what went through the mind of the tile guy when this happened. "Aww man, phuck it, they will never notice. I'll just make sure there's enough space to grout it in too."
> 
> And the last pic, "I hope the hole doesn't need to be somewhat close to that nipple, because I'm not recutting that tile unless they complain."
> 
> Guess who complained.


"Fug it. The plumber can get a bigger escutcheon."

I wish I had a dollar for every time I've complained about that only to be asked if "they" make a bigger escutcheon.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Got to cut all the holes on the most recent trim out, it was nice to not have to fight with crappy holes to set fixtures. Takes 15 minutes per hole, not the 5 minutes I've said in the past.

Last pic is of the only stub out I've seen in 15+ years that didn't get bent down or sideways by sheetrocker and the cabinet guy cut the hole exact. It just shows that they can do their job right, they just choose not to most of the time.


----------

